# LUCY ~ Free 10 yr, F, B/T, Red Lion, PA



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Poor Girl getting rehomed in her Senior Years...

LINK



> Quote:
> Free to good home german shepherd (red lion, pa)
> Date: 2010-01-29, 8:13AM EST
> Reply to: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

If she was closer,I'd take in the old girl. Poor thing







Hope she finds a home soon!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Very sad!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is so sad and unfair. She's losing the home she's had for seven years at an age where she should be secure and comfortable, living out her final years in peace.









I hope someone can help this girl.


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

FuryanGoddess, is there a possibility of getting a transport set up to bring this girl to you?

I know Pa. is a huge state but it a transport across state wouldn't be to bad...

Praying that Lucy will have a new home soon or at the least a foster that can watch over her until that new home can be made possible. Judy


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

We would take her if transport available to NE Ohio, but I am hoping someone local will give her a good home. I called them and left a message.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: XiraWe would take her if transport available to NE Ohio, but I am hoping someone local will give her a good home. I called them and left a message.


I am in her general area and could pick up and/or do a beginning leg of the transport if needed.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks, let's see if they call us back about her.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Has anyone heard about her yet?


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

This is so sad. I have a nearly 12 year old male, and we are just hoping every day that he will make it a little further. He was originally diagnosed with Wobblers Syndrome, which we found out was a misdiagnosis and in August was given a diagnosis of DM. First, our goal was to get through Christmas, now our goal is his 12th b-day March 13th.







I can't imagine not having him in our lives. This is so sad, and in Raleigh NC, we have had 7 or more in the shelter that are b/t 8-10 years, but they were adopted! So, maybe this one has the same chance. I am fond of the seniors and am glad you all are waiting to help her!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

We talked to the man who owns her. He has to move to a apt., they are loosing their home and can't take her with them, PETS not allowed :-(
The man started to cry while on the phone. He is looking at a couple options for her and will let us know what happens. I told him to do a home visit on any inquires for her.
If they don't work out he is going to get back to us. 
VERY SAD...


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: XiraWe talked to the man who owns her. He has to move to a apt., they are loosing their home and can't take her with them, PETS not allowed :-(
> The man started to cry while on the phone. He is looking at a couple options for her and will let us know what happens. I told him to do a home visit on any inquires for her.
> If they don't work out he is going to get back to us.
> VERY SAD...


That is so sad ~ I can't imagine having to give up any of my fur babies.

Thanks for letting him know that there is hope for her.

And if he decides to go with your rescue & you need help with the initial transport leg, I live in the same county as they are in.


----------



## RedAngel (Nov 4, 2009)

10 yrs?


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Blergh....

If it's just a matter of him getting on his feet again financially I could foster her for them...I'm not so far away he couldn't see her regularly. Did it sound like a 'rough patch' to you Xira, or permanent thing, as far as this 'apartment with no pets' goes?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping for the poor old gal.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I hope and pray he is able to find a loving home for his dog. Sounds like he's lost just about everything. Please let us know if there is anything we can do...Do you think someone should try calling for an update? Vicki, do you think you could do this since you've already made contact with him?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I cant wait any longer..I've got to call and see if there is anything we can do to help. Will update.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I called twice last night, both times getting the answering machine. The second time I left my name, info and phone number and asked they call if they still need any help with Lucy. Since it is a long distance call for them I might just ring the number today hoping someone picks up.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just noticed the link has been deleted. Anyone know what area this is so we can check the shelters just in case?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I called a week or so ago and left a message on the answering machine. I have not heard back. I also received an e-mail from them so I have an address.
I can only assume that they found something, otherwise they would probably be eager to call back people offering help.
They are near York, PA so the dog would end up in the York SPCA.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks, it makes sense they would have contacted you if there was a problem. I hope she found a great home and my heart goes out to her prior owners


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I was on Petfinder and I found Lucy there. I do not know if she has been adopted out or not.  Adopt a German Shepherd Dog: Lucy: Petfinder


----------

